# Yeast for js 150 lashes



## mrsupraboy (25/6/14)

What yeast is best for 150 lashes. I'm thinking so4 dry but I wouldn't mind using a liquid yeast


----------



## mje1980 (25/6/14)

Wyeast Danish does a nice Aussie style lager. Be warned it's likely to taste better than 150


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

S04 fro a JSFL? wouldnt have thought so.. its an American Pale Ale so go for a 1272 or a 001 or some such

of course though...

Style schmyle.. have a crack


----------



## mje1980 (25/6/14)

Ale huh? I always thought the yuk ester I taste in it was from a warm fermentation with a lager yeast. Learn something new everyday .


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

I didnt say it was a good one  :lol:


----------



## mje1980 (25/6/14)

To be fair, occasionally on tap it's not too bad. Problem is, when you get a bad one it's really bad, so I don't bother anymore


----------



## danestead (25/6/14)

I thought it was an Australian Style Pale Ale..... although Im not sure its technically a bjcp style....


----------



## mrsupraboy (25/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> To be fair, occasionally on tap it's not too bad. Problem is, when you get a bad one it's really bad, so I don't bother anymore


To be fair that's what I noticed. But I noticed bad tastes every now and again when it was on tap.


----------



## jyo (25/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> To be fair, occasionally on tap it's not too bad. Problem is, when you get a bad one it's really bad, so I don't bother anymore


Yup. I've had it in bottles and it's been oxy wet cardboard. On tap has been pretty nice.


----------



## Weizguy (25/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> Ale huh? I always thought the yuk ester I taste in it was from a warm fermentation with a lager yeast. Learn something new everyday .


As it's brewed by Tooheys now, that's probably a distinct likliehood, as the Tooheys plant would not have capacity for a range of yeast types.


----------



## Kingy (25/6/14)

I tried a while back on a lashes beer I used us05. Part of my notes say really nice easy drinking ordinary bitter but not like 150 lashes.


----------



## Tahoose (25/6/14)

I have a 150 lashes clone on tap at the moment (my interpretation) and it tastes pretty much like the original. Think I used bry-97 from memory, but anything like us-05 or any of the west coast liquid strains should do the trick. I wouldn't say yeast is a big contributor, so something rather neutral and clean should be the go.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/14)

All those Chico (= Sierra Nevada) yeasts go pretty well in a lashes clone. I've used Wyeast 1056 and also Bry-97 to good effect. Local here in Old Bar as well as the Taree RSL-Golf have lashes on tap so I have done taste calibrations quite often. Hard job but somebody has to do it. As long as you use plain base Aussie Malt, some POR and Nelson Sauvin you should get in the ballpark.

edit: as Tahoose says.


----------



## mckenry (25/6/14)

Bribie ! No Way?? ! No POR. (not originally anyway)....
This vid wont help for your yeast choice, but will help with grain and hops.
I'd use the original WLP001 or wyeast equiv wy1056


----------



## Batz (25/6/14)

YEAST STRAIN 1272 | American Ale II

US05 if you don't know liquid yeasts are much superior.

Batz


----------



## mrsupraboy (25/6/14)

Nelson sav
Galaxy 
Willamette 
Amarillo 

Believe me when I say there the hops


----------



## Tahoose (25/6/14)

This could turn into one of those, your wrong and I'm right type of things, and I don't want that to happen.

All I'm going to say is, here is what I made, I currently have it on tap, and it's drinking really nicely right now, quite sessionable. It did take a little time for the Nelson Sauvin to fade a little and blend in a bit more.

JW Trad Ale 73.3%
JW Wheat Malt 26.67%

POR 60mins - 10.81 IBU
Amarillo 20mins - 9.83 IBU
Nelson Sauvin 20mins - 14.82 IBU

Brewbright

BRY-97
OG: 1:047
FG : 1:012

ABV 4.5%

Looks like I have now talked myself into a pint of said beer, thanks Tahoose... :huh:


----------

